# xanax and benadryl together?



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

I do not want to get hooked on xanax and i heard that benadryl (diphenhydramine) is effective in enhancing the affects of xanax. So i guess my question is if it is safe to take 50mg of benadryl and 1mg of xanax?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

APC27 said:


> I do not want to get hooked on xanax and i heard that benadryl (diphenhydramine) is effective in enhancing the affects of xanax. So i guess my question is if it is safe to take 50mg of benadryl and 1mg of xanax?


Google Search - Med Interaction Checker - plug in your meds and see the results.

IMHO I think your fine. Antihistamines are a different chemical reaction as Xanax is GABA related. Two different reactions, although yes you will have increased sedation.


----------



## HollowTheory (Nov 3, 2011)

I understand not wanting to get hooked on xanax but what is your plan as far as how you are going to use the benadryl to avoid this possibility? How are you taking the xanax currently? On a regular basis? Are you looking to supplement with benadryl so as to not have to increase your dosage or to alternate between the two in order to lessen the frequency with which you're taking the xanax? Because if its the former it sounds like you are already dependent to some degree and simply not looking to escalate that dependency by avoiding or at least slowing down the 'need higher dose to achieve same effect' track of progression that benzos, especially a short acting one like xanax, can place you on. And that's certainly a valid goal.

Without knowing your current dose/tolerance I hesitate to comment with authority on the safety of the combo but they both increase sedation so you have to exercise the same caution you would with any similar mixture. That being said, if you're stabilized on 1 mg of xanax e.g. not nodding out or getting jelly-legged, adding small quantities of benadryl should not be an issue, but wouldn't add a third substance with sedating properties like alcohol to that cocktail.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I sure wouldn't drive while on that combo.


----------

